# Dog Food BS



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We wonder who is looking out for our dogs when it comes to commercial dog food. It doesn't seem to be the government. Here is a good 20 page white paper on this issue. My moto is ... In God We Trust 
http://justfoodfordogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/JFFD-WhitePaper-20140714.pdf


----------

